# Gaggia baby class - coffee not nice



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi

Any advice welcome

I have a Gaggia Baby Class - about 3 years old, but little used.

I am not a coffee expert, but it has produced drinkable coffee. The last few coffees I have made have been not nice at all - very bitter. I only use preground coffee, but. as I say , it used to be ok coffee it produced.

Also, the machine seems to be making a different noise when pumping.

Any ideas? I am not technical, so wouldn't really want to take the machine apart.

I'm awaiting delivery of some descaler, as I can't find the sachets I used to have. (I knew exactly where they were until I tidied up the kitchen)

Any advice on where to take/send it if it needs servicing/repair?

thanks


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi

First step I'd say descale the machine.

Group head is probably dirty too..may need to unscrew the shower plate and clean the group (or back flush if you have a blank filter).

Basically, where you lock in the handle, there should be a screw in the centre..unscrew, prise off the disc and scrub it all out.

Do you get any water leaking out of the sides of the portafilter when you pull a shot?


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks. Will certainly descale. I have been adventurous enough to unscrew the shower plate, and clean. There doesn't seem to be any leakage out of the sides of the portafilter.

I'm concerned about the noise it makes. Shame we can't send sound files?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

You can create a video and upload it to YouTube.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, could just be really scaled up...

They are pretty simple machines, so not too much to go wrong really (fingers crossed).

A 3 year old machine is still pretty new!

I don't know if you can pull out the water tank on a gaggia baby, just check neither of the pipes are blocked, and that in/out flow is working nicely.

Fill the tank with descaler, and draw a bit through - then leave for 30 mins (whatever the instructions recommend).

Do you use water straight from the tap?


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Yep, could just be really scaled up...
> 
> They are pretty simple machines, so not too much to go wrong really (fingers crossed).
> 
> ...


You can pull off the water tank, so will have a look.

I'm not sure about leaving the descaler in - aluminium boiler. I've ordered some Gaggia descaler to give it a treat, so will check the instructions. Have never backflushed - seem to remember it was not recommended for this machine, but could give it a go if you guys recommend it - what do I need to buy? - I know there are youtube videos about it.

We have a built in water filter with a small tap by the sink. It removes nasty chemicals, but I don't think it removes lime/calcium. We are in a very hard water area. (Redditch)

thanks


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Perhaps the coffee has gone a bit stale?...Ive had tins of preground in the past - they produce smooth and lovely coffee for 4-5 days and then i notice a metallic, tangy and bitter taste coming through...just a thought? try a fresh tin and see if that helps....cheers....Mark


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for your input.

some of the coffee was stale, but i opened a new tin this afternoon - only Waitrose espresso ground (but should be at least ok). Not very nice.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

alisingh said:


> You can pull off the water tank, so will have a look.
> 
> I'm not sure about leaving the descaler in - aluminium boiler. I've ordered some Gaggia descaler to give it a treat, so will check the instructions. Have never backflushed - seem to remember it was not recommended for this machine, but could give it a go if you guys recommend it - what do I need to buy? - I know there are youtube videos about it.
> 
> ...


i've never had a problem descaling mine - just leave it in there for 30 mins then flush a full tank through - gaggia stuff will be fine.

you will need a blank basket for backflushing - something like this:- http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/backflushing-blank-disc/p72

chuck half a teaspoon of cafiza in the basket and flush 10 times - then 5 times with no cafiza - then pull a sink shot.

i'd also recommend a brita water filter..

p.s. i'm not sure backflushing will massively help in your situation - sounds more like limescale problem


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Ive heard that using cling film instead of a blind basket does the trick...any thoughts on this?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

mookielagoo said:


> Ive heard that using cling film instead of a blind basket does the trick...any thoughts on this?


maybe, basically you will need to block the holes in the existing basket...

backflushing can get messy (pressure build up/cafiza will froth up and you will get it in the outflow when you release the brew switch).

there will be considerable pressure (9-14 bar) from your group, so cling film idea could be really messy!

have plenty of towels handy (I lay one over the drip tray).

you could try a piece of rubber, or something to block those holes...

Regards

Andy


----------

